# HP Probook 4515S won't start/turn on



## hudichk (May 5, 2010)

Hello.

I have a problem with my HP Probook 4515S. It won't start or should I say it won't turn on.
It still shows some signs of life so I have a feeling it's not completely dead.

*HOW IT STARTED:*
- I left it on the table, plugged in (battery doesn't work). It felt into SLEEP mode. It stayed like this over the night.
- I started it in the morning, wouldnt show anything on the screen, you could just hear CPU and FAN noise. No BIOS beeping.
- I plugged it off, opened it, cleared CMOS and replaced the MB battery, also took hard drive out and made a backup. I've also deleted hibernation and pagefile files on the HD. Don't ask me why, I don't know.

*SYMPTHOMS:*
- when pressing PWR BTN, nothing happens
- when pressing button next to it with mail and clock icon - PWR BTN light turns ON and LED light next to DC jack is blinking orange (fast, I think it's 12 times). Then it stops and PWR BTN light turns off. That's it. Nothing else happens no mather which button I press during this process.

*WHAT I'VE ALREADY TRIED:*
- like mentioned before, I've cleared CMOS
- I tried the holding power button and tooking out the battery trick
- took out each RAM and tried to run it with only one and also with no RAM at all
- ordered a replacement DC power jack cable and replaced it

None of this did the trick so far.

Any idea what could be wrong and how could I repair it?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Most likely your Hard Drive died; it's the #1 cause of failure in ALL laptops ALL brands. #2 Cause is your Motherboard. Your troubleshooting is scattered and missed some critical items; unless you did them but didn't document here for us. 

Why don't you follow this tried-and-true Troubleshooting document for dead laptops here on our forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Even though you've done some of these things; the way you described, them you've done them out of order. Do everything in the order it suggests, except for replacing the CMOS Battery (you called this the Motherboard battery). 

Post back results of your testing, and we can advise further. 

If you've had enough of troubleshooting and are frustrated and in a hurry to get it fixed: just remove the hard drive and replace it. If a brand new hard drive won't make the laptop turn on, most likely you have a Motherboard failure and are looking at a $170-$350 repair; less if you do it yourself. If you've never replaced a laptop Motherboard replace yourself, I don't recommend it for novices--pay the money to get it done right, or replace the laptop!! It will save you time, money, and frustration.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## sonicpcmat (Feb 28, 2016)

it has CMOS or BIOS related error. This is the description. The item is received yesterday ,with good packing with safty. I carefully opned and removed the covering and assembled. before assembling I removed the CMOS Battery and checked Voltage (Messured 2.92V). And Assembled . Power up and checked, I shutdown and let to charging. After 4 hours I pressed the power button, but not power up. I couldn t understand why, because it charged well and charging LED was turned to white, therefore I thought to remove the DC battery and plugged the charger, not power up . after I remove the charger .Dessembled and remove the CMOS battery, plugged the charger , power up automatically. After that I plugged the LED pannel cable and plugged the charger and power up, display wll and tested savaral times, worked well. install CMOS and power up ,worked well but flikerd the screen, I power off and assembled completely, but not powered up, I remove the charger and let it to until today, Today morning I dessembled again. I didn t knew why this happned, I checked the charger and battery those are working well, therefore I think to check witout CMOS battery, removed the CMOS bat and plugged the DC battery and AC adapter power d up ,Display well and boot up windos 7. Shout down and press power button .not power up , remove AC adapter and battery and let 2 minutes, connect both and press power button worked well, install cmos bat or with DC battery not power up for second time , remove bat and cmos bat working well for 1 time


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like the Motherboard is Toast, sorry to say!! Inserting CMOS battery should not cause the boot-up problems you experienced. 

Time to replace that Mobo or replace the entire laptop with something that works properly.

Thanks for your response (very long delay) back.

Best of luck,
*<<<BBJ>>>*


----------



## sonicpcmat (Feb 28, 2016)

not for boot up . To power on,. if not remove the cmos battery,DC battery and AC charger, it is not power on, remove and reconnect 3 items again power for only first time , have to remove again to power on again


----------

